# Nadinola



## sephoras girl (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried any products from this brand?

How is the fading cream in particular?


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 15, 2007)

I have never heard of this line.


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never heard of it either, sorry.


----------



## topdogg (Nov 15, 2007)

I have only used the cocoa butter from this line and it was just meh....imo. Sorry I couldn't help you out more.


----------



## monniej (Nov 15, 2007)

i've included a link to a thread that mentions this product. hope this helps!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=nadinola

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=nadinola

if you need more just put "nadinola" in the search box.

i know people that are using it and the have had great success. i broke out terribly and would never even attempt to try it again.


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 16, 2007)

their cocoa butter is really good

it's lightweight and keeps my face smooth and doesn't clog my pores at all/

if you're expecting DRAMATIC FAST EXTRA SPECIAL RESULTS....then no you won't get that

but you will get softer skin, and a more even skin tone after like 2 weeks but that's if you care for your face thoroughly like tone moisturize etc.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif their cocoa butter is really goodit's lightweight and keeps my face smooth and doesn't clog my pores at all/

if you're expecting DRAMATIC FAST EXTRA SPECIAL RESULTS....then no you won't get that

but you will get softer skin, and a more even skin tone after like 2 weeks but that's if you care for your face thoroughly like tone moisturize etc.

Are you referring to the cocoa butter or the fading cream?


----------



## wasoobi (Feb 6, 2009)

I've used the fading cream. I like it because there is so much that I can use it for at least a year to keep off my melasma. The bad thing is that it is so slow to fade the discoloration. I used mine exactly as instructed, twice a day, about 12 hours apart, and I saw distinct results after about a month.

As a side note, do not use it with nair. It turns a yellowish color.


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mix it with nair that sounds toxic.

I only use mine once a day when I wash my face.


----------



## Browneyes123 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've used it. It's very greasy and it doesn't seem to fade anything at all


----------



## wasoobi (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm telling you, apply at LEAST twice a day. I don't know how you'll get any results with a once a day. I'm applying it 3 times a day now. It's just so slow and I almost don't have the patience for it. I've used it for a month now and it's only a little better.


----------



## Browneyes123 (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay so it does work it just takes a while huh? I have whole jar just collecting dust. I'll give it another shot


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Fade creams like this one do work, but you have to apply more than once a day to clean skin for a month then take at least a 3 month break. Wear sunscreen while yr using it.

BUT! these products do damage your skin, so I wouldn't use them...


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 16, 2009)

What do you mean by "damage"?


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 17, 2009)

I am a long time user of Ambi skin tone fade cream, and it took 6 weeks twice a day before I saw my acne blemishes fade. It worked though. When you stop using the product they come back, however faintly. I still use the product during the colder months. Generally, I think it is a good buy for my skin tone needs..


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry I haven't heard of it.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 9, 2009)

I thinks its way to greasy for me to use twice a day.


----------

